# WLAN Connect two laptops ?



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 29, 2008)

Guys i am in hostel and friends want to transfer songs , movies ... 

and also play games..

wht is the procedure to connect two or more laptops using wlan function

and wht is the speed transfer can we get thru wlan ?? 

please detail on this ,,


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 29, 2008)

Assuming you are on Vista and you dont have wireless Access point.
 This is what you need to do.You need to create Ad hoc connection between two computers ( Laptops ).
 You do this by 
 Network -> Network and Sharing  Center -> And then selecting Set up a connection or network.
 Then select Set up a wireless Ad Hoc (Computer to computer ) Network.
  And save this connection.
 Now Give the sharing rights to any of the folders and you can share.

However remember this.Laptops dont have great WI-Fi range.So its always better to have a wifi Access router to be really able to share across rooms.

 Still this should work.Have a nice time.


----------



## gopz (Nov 29, 2008)

You can also buy a cross cable (costs no more than 100 bucks) and connect both the laptops.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2008)

guys whts the speed i can get ..
ii have tried these methods .. but speeds were pretty low...

and more over even though i have shared the folders .. they are taking such a long time to display and transfer speed is very pathetic...

wht to do ..


----------



## cynosure (Nov 30, 2008)

I never used what you want to use(this is called adhoc) because I always connected my PC thru the central server of our hostel/college. The speed of transfer in that was slow, very slow. 

The better technique is to use the crossover cable(as gopz suggested). A local 2metre wire costs only 20 bucks(5metre for 50/-) and can give a peak transfer rate of around 20MBps, average of about 16-17MBps.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2008)

HOW MUCH CAN WE EXPECT IN ADHOC connection ??

is there a website for detail for setting up connecction between two laptops


----------



## aakash_mishra (Dec 1, 2008)

@gopz
how can i connect using crossover cables
i tried it on 2 lappy 1 with vista and 1 with XP installed but it wasn't showing any connection


----------



## Garbage (Dec 1, 2008)

aakash_mishra said:


> @gopz
> how can i connect using crossover cables
> i tried it on 2 lappy 1 with vista and 1 with XP installed but it wasn't showing any connection


 
Are you sure, that it's cross cable?

Check Network center in Vista. Moreover your antivirus may be blocking Network traffic. So, check that also.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 1, 2008)

1. With Crossover cable you need to assign IP manually for both the PC.
2. for wlan ad-hoc mode, both the wireless card has to support ad-hoc profile.

I tried this sometime back with a Toshiba laptop but it had no ad hock support. So I could not finish my experiment. But, either cases speed is too low to transfer GBs of file. I'd do using USB drive.


----------

